# ATV Battery Recommendation?



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a 2010 Yamaha Grizzly. Over the last several months, battery has gotten sluggish and need to replace, certainly before upcoming trip in November. Any recommendations on specific batteries or brand?

I have not even pulled the battery out yet, don't know specifics.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pull the battery and take it with you to your local NAPA store. Charge it when you get home prior to installation. Be prepared for sticker shock.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

I always try to run Yuasa sealed AGM's in my bikes and atv's. They seem to last quite awhile. You get what you pay for.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a Napa battery guy too. The legend battery is a good battery. Replaced my 2010 Polaris Sportsman battery a few years ago. Long over due. I've been using them in my quads for decades. Around 100.00 for my 850 XP battery.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m a Napa battery buyer myself. The good ones were Deka extreme. Now they are Napa extreme I believe. Same battery just a different name. Have had great luck with them. Original battery on atv would run down quickly plowing using the winch with lights on and hand warmers. Haven't had a problem with the new ones. But I do plug in charger after plowing.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes maybe legend is the same.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fishindeer said:


> Yes maybe legend is the same.


Yep Legend Extreme. Your correct


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Do any of you use battery tenders, if so what brand.

I'm also looking to buy another atv battery.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use a Pro Mariner Sport 1.5 amp charger. I liked my 4 battery on board Pro Mariner(Marine) charger so much, I bought the smaller unit for my quad, SxS and lawn mower.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Deltran battery tender for me. 1.25 amps. Just what they sell where I bought. Didn’t do much research before buying.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, awesome input! It had a Yuasa in it that from 2010. I'm trying to find the same Yuasa local, but nothing in stock and not sure they are able to order it. I might look into the Napa Legend Extreme.

Thanks again!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

buckhunter14 said:


> Thanks guys, awesome input! It had a Yuasa in it that from 2010. I'm trying to find the same Yuasa local, but nothing in stock and not sure they are able to order it. I might look into the Napa Legend Extreme.
> 
> Thanks again!


Try Rocky Mountain ATV or Batteries Plus.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

buckhunter14 said:


> Thanks guys, awesome input! It had a Yuasa in it that from 2010. I'm trying to find the same Yuasa local, but nothing in stock and not sure they are able to order it. I might look into the Napa Legend Extreme.
> 
> Thanks again!


I’d be looking for the same Yuasa also. 10-11 years on a battery. You got a good battery. My buddy bought a replacement Yuasa only lasted a year. They all must not been created equal.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

brewster said:


> Do any of you use battery tenders, if so what brand.
> 
> I'm also looking to buy another atv battery.


I edited my original post after looking closely, mine are all Deltran with one being the plus. At 1.25 amps.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Fishindeer said:


> I’d be looking for the same Yuasa also. 10-11 years on a battery. You got a good battery. My buddy bought a replacement Yuasa only lasted a year. They all must not been created equal.


I have had the same luck with replacement Yuasa's, Tried the MotoBatt like the idea of dual posts so I could use the same battery in the quads as snowmobiles but not much better, picked up two cheap lead acid batteries this summer ~$50 will see what happens over time.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

As we all honestly experience, with batteries (of any kind) it does often seem like luck of the draw! Regardless of brand sometimes!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

The batteries use makes a difference too. If your quad is parked for several months and only used seasonally, that's tough on batteries unless you have a trickle charger in it. I use my quad 12 months a year but only occasionally during the 6 month warm season. I use my SxS the 6 warmer months mostly. Both machines batteries get used frequently. It's a roll of the dice on aftermarket batteries but I'm happy with Napa Legend extremes.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I use the AGM batteries on my ATV/UTV’s. Seems the newer fuel injected machines are sensitive to voltage swings and the AGM’s seem to hold voltage more stable.

I use the Deltran Battery Tender Junior over the winter. Last winter I had 17 batteries on tenders and these are long lived and do a good job of keeping a charge. Batteries are ready to go in the spring. 

You can find them cheaper than Amazon, I’ve bought them at Walmart for under $30. 









Battery Tender® Junior 12V, 750mA Battery Charger


INCLUDES- 12V, 750mA battery charger and maintainer with LED status light to show battery status- Fused ring terminal accessory cable for hard to reach batteries- Fused alligator clip accessory cable for an alternate connection - 5-year warranty and lifetime customer supportSPECIFICATIONS-...




www.batterytender.com


----------

